

Ask HN: Do you try to practice both web and mobile  development? - genderup


======
brettkromkamp
Yes. For a side-project of mine (perfectlearn.com), I am developing both a web
application and for mobile (both iOS and Android). It's very time-consuming to
say the least :-)

